# Where to get Uber Black Insurance



## TedDrives66 (May 20, 2019)

Anyone drive Uber Black or Uber Black SUV that can let me know what companies I can get a quote from.


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

TedDrives66 said:


> Anyone drive Uber Black or Uber Black SUV that can let me know what companies I can get a quote from.


Your question is state specific. I can't verify anything for New Jersey, but in California there's only three companies in the country that will even do business with us. Philadelphia Ins Company and OBI are two of them.

Google is your friend beyond that.


----------

